# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Tìm nơi tiện CNC tại HN

## emptyhb

Em có chi tiết nhỏ cần gia công, bác nào tại HN nhận làm báo giá luôn cho em giá sản phẩm (đã bao gồm cả phôi) chất liệu thép thường hoặc inox.

----------


## Luyến

Mờ tịt chẳng thấy thông số gì. Chi tiết này tiện cơ làm tốt

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> Mờ tịt chẳng thấy thông số gì. Chi tiết này tiện cơ làm tốt


Anh Luyến xem lại, em mới sửa. Chi tiết này đúng là tiện cơ làm được, cơ bản em sợ làm không chính xác.

----------


## huyquynhbk

dung sai ntn bác Tuấn ơi?cả số lượng nữa. để e hỏi cho.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Hi, mình chỉ làm một chiếc thôi. Cần chỉ cần chính xác đường kính trong 35 + 0.05.

----------


## nguyenvanmanh

> Em có chi tiết nhỏ cần gia công, bác nào tại HN nhận làm báo giá luôn cho em giá sản phẩm (đã bao gồm cả phôi) chất liệu thép thường hoặc inox.


BÊN MÌNH CÓ MÁY PHAY TIỆN CNC ĐẢM BẢO GIA CÔNG CHÍNH XÁC CHI TIẾT CỦA BẠN
EMAIL :manhckzip@gmail.com
ĐT 0974526715

----------


## vutrungluan

Tìm đối tác gia công cơ khí bên ngoài hệ thống Thaco (0932424120/0937650779)

----------


## hoanguyen99

THẤY có nhiều nơi làm được cái này

----------

